# Feeling guilty



## emjmoorXJ (Oct 22, 2012)

Does anyone else feel guilty whenever they receive something good... Like a gift or xmass present? And feel like I dont deserve it, and makes u feel like shit anytime u see the new things you have?


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## Chris H. (Apr 15, 2012)

Totally understand and was just talking to a friend who was feeling the same way. I'm dreading the gift exchange my family is doing tonight because of it. But fuck it, im going with gratitude and acting deserving.....OOO LOOK SHINY


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

I think you really need to have a guilty conscience to feel that way. [like you've you've done something to hurt that person or something].


----------



## emjmoorXJ (Oct 22, 2012)

*****- said:


> I think you really need to have a guilty conscience to feel that way. [like you've you've done something to hurt that person or something].


Yea I fucked up with drugs about a year ago and durring a bad trip i watched the devil tell me hes got me, im his, and theres no way out, and later had a suicide attempt... I have been feeling abandoned by God and have severe issues with forgiving myself, often I feel like there's no hope in even trying either way I'm stuck with hell.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Don't look at it that way. You were using (drugs) what god created for us to use. There's a verse about that in genesis I believe. It's really too bad that what god designed just happens to be harmful to us. It's not really your fault. That's the problem when you bring in religion and dp. It's easy to make it look like there was fault in what happened. Good vs bad, etc. It's really just bad luck. Just have faith that you can get better. Many have.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

There is a saying: Let He Who Is Without Sin Cast The First Stone.

You are not one to judge and neither am I.

I doubt God tells you directly that he thinks what you did is unforgivable.
And if he does talk to you, I wanna talk to him too.

*From now on*, Do the right thing. ......and Be a good person.


----------



## Aldis08 (Dec 26, 2012)

Well its strange that you feel guilty if some one gives you gift and you feel that you don't deserve it. I think its due to the lack of self confidence because mostly people are the victim of this. But if you are confident about yourself then you will never feel guilty.


----------

